# Indira Weis ist ausgeburnt



## krawutz (6 Jan. 2012)

Indira Weis, die international bekannte ich-weiß-auch-nicht-was, ist vom Burnout-Syndrom befallen.
Ihr Arzt habe bei ihr Riesenmengen von Stresshormonen festgestellt und ihr deswegen strenge Ruhe verordnet, ließ sie verlauten.
Sie wolle deshalb mit ihrer Schwester zur Selbstfindung in die Berge.

Wann sie den genauen Aufenthaltsort für die Paparazzi mitteilt, ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## UTux (6 Jan. 2012)

Ja gibt es denn so was... Diese sogenannte "Krankheit" hat man heute entschieden zu schnell. Die Ärmste hat es ja auch so schwer im Leben!


----------



## posemuckel (6 Jan. 2012)

Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen!!!!!!!!!
Die Alte hat doch nur gequirlte Sch...... im Hirn!!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen!!!!!!!!!
> Die Alte hat doch nur gequirlte Sch...... im Hirn!!!!!!



Dann hat sie auf alle Fälle mehr in der Birne als die Katzenberger


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Jan. 2012)

Burnout zu haben ist heutzutage fast schon "in" unter den Stars und Sternchen!


----------



## comatron (6 Jan. 2012)

Was ist das für eine Krankheit ? Mit dem Kopf kann's wohl nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Geralt82 (6 Jan. 2012)

Meine Lieblingsantwort auf solche "Nachrichten": Und in China fällt ein Sack Reis um. Also mal ehrlich, wenn interessiert das?


----------



## henkbioly (6 Jan. 2012)

ich mag griessklösschensuppe!


----------



## celebfan42 (7 Jan. 2012)

Erst ausziehen, dann Dschungel und wenn alles nix hilft kriegt man noch etwas Aufmerksamkeit durch Burn-out (zu dem Thema wird sie dann wohl durch etliche Talkshows tingeln).
Echt aus der Serie "C Promis, die die Welt nicht braucht".


----------



## ocrimspams (7 Jan. 2012)

Gute Besserung würde ich dann mal sagen...


----------



## JayP (11 Jan. 2012)

Die ist nicht ausgeburnt, abgeburnt heißt das wenn man pleite ist kopf99


----------

